# how do I plant crypts



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

? might seem like a useless question to some and a useful question to some.
I was told that crypts where like java fern and couldn't be put in the substrate and the roots and to be wrap around rocks, or driftwood is that true. I have 8 new crypts "lutla" lula" spelling? and don't want to kill them so I left them in the pot and dropped them in to my tank.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Crypts produce an extensive root system once they are established. When you pull them up, trying to save all those roots usually doesn't work very well because they get beat up pretty badly when the plant is extracted from the gravel. It doesn't matter much if you lose the old roots because there is plenty of stored food in the rhizome for growing new roots. The rhizome should be at or very near the surface for best results.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Instructions with good photo's
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2008/09/27/repotting-101/


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, you to are both very very helpful. I just wanted to be better safe then sorry. also to get it to start growing out I can just nick the rhizome a few times but don't hack it right. thanks.
looks like I've got some planting to do.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Ive never heard of nicking the rhizome on crypts, I would be afraid the rhizome would rot.
That trick is best used on Anubias.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Just about any plant with rhizome can be propagated by cutting/nicking it. Nothing special with crypts just make sure the plants are healthy to begin with.

It often helps to have an established root sytem, especially with the older part of the rhizome. I often prefer just to cut the currently growing plant with a decent part of its rhizome and replant it elsewhere while leaving the rest in the soil for regrowing.

BTW, some crypts do grow ok when fastened to roots/stones like Microsorum; they will send down feeding roots though. I think C. affinis quite likes this.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, is this for all crypts... my lutea is doing well, I brought a bronze wendtii(cryptocoryne wendtii v. "tropica") is not doing good, it's got holes and is starting to die. then the other day i was in petsmart and they had a healthy crypt undulata. it has around 35-40 leafs and is already 12-16 inches tall. how big does this crypt get? 

light is 2x39w t5 ho over a 55g 5 inches above the top seachem root tabs and seachem flourish for ferts.


----------

